# training program



## colby clark (Mar 31, 2008)

I am new to Schutzhund training and i was wondering if there is a complete training program to use as a guide. i have trained field trial retrievers and there are several start to finish traing programs for that type of training. I have found hundreds of training articles but it's hard to figure out where they go in the big picture. Thanks


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

There might be books, but your best bet is to go to a trainer or a club and watch how they put everything together. Each dog is different. Afterall, you can't do it alone anyway, so might as well get in with a trainer on the ground floor.


----------



## colby clark (Mar 31, 2008)

Well that's the problem, I live in central ms and there is only one trainer and she's about 90 miles away. As for clubs there aren't any. There is one club that is still in the start up stage and the same trainer is the one starting that club. I was just wondering about the best at home material to carry me through between the club weekends. I haven't got my first working gsd yet I'm still researching and I want to get everything in order before I do. What about the leerburg videos?


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Leerburg videos might give you the big picture, or more info than you can possibly digest.

I quantify where my dog is NOW, and where I want to go with it. Then I break it down into manageable and logical steps. 

If I expect a weakness in my dog, then I train to mask the weakness.

Know your dog, watch lots of videos - bloopers are fabulous learning tools, learn the rules, and go from there.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

colby clark said:


> I am new to Schutzhund training and i was wondering if there is a complete training program to use as a guide. i have trained field trial retrievers and there are several start to finish traing programs for that type of training. I have found hundreds of training articles but it's hard to figure out where they go in the big picture. Thanks


Colby Mike is right. The PROBLEM with anything in a book, doesn't always work for every application. You can read a book in karate, theory is nice, but what if your technique is off? Schutzhund USA and Schutzhund DVG may have some things on line. Leerburg has tapes and DVDs for $65 +/-. If you are a good self teacher, tracking and obedience are two things you can do w/o a trainer...until problems arise. Bite work can NEVER be done by you, you need a decoy.


----------



## colby clark (Mar 31, 2008)

I understand that you can't follows videos step by step but they can also be very helpful in seeing the different methods used and what to look for at differnt points in training. I'm just looking for something to give me more info on the sport as a whole. I'm having to resort to this kind of material because there is limited exporsure to this sport in my area. What would you suggest to be the best videos or books,just to gain general knowledge of this sport?


----------



## Kevin Cramer (Jan 26, 2008)

I really like the videos from Canine Training Systems. I especially like Ivan Balabanov's videos for obedience. The CTS videos have lots of excellent information and they are professionally done. Below is the link for their Schutzhund books and videos.


http://www.caninetrainingsystems.com/cgi-bin/shopper.cgi?keywords=Schutzhund&search=action


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Hell every time I walk on to the training field I have a plan. Seldom it completely if ever it falls into place though.:lol:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Colby, it would also be a big help if you have someone tape you during training. It's a lot easier to see your mistakes as opposed to having someone tell you what your doing.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Especially if it's your husband:-x


----------



## Will Kline (Jan 10, 2008)

Gillian Schuler said:


> Especially if it's your husband:-x


Now thats funny! O 

I hate to admit it but... I do sometimes enjoy watching spouses critque each other and then stand back when the fireworks fly! :-\" 

IMO...you train your dog they train theirs and keep your big mouth shut unless asked for opinions!







O :-\" [-X


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Will Kline said:


> Now thats funny! O
> 
> I hate to admit it but... I do sometimes enjoy watching spouses critque each other and then stand back when the fireworks fly! :-\"
> 
> ...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RX_Z-7uJwJ4

Haha! I can't watch this video without yelling at my computer. Our marital arrangement was "my dog, don't touch." I don't remember how this particular video happened.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Will Kline said:


> Now thats funny! O
> 
> I hate to admit it but... I do sometimes enjoy watching spouses critque each other and then stand back when the fireworks fly! :-\"
> 
> ...


Even if they ask your opinion, don't give it! :-o 
NO family member's critiques! :lol:


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Kevin Cramer said:


> I really like the videos from Canine Training Systems. I especially like Ivan Balabanov's videos for obedience. The CTS videos have lots of excellent information and they are professionally done. Below is the link for their Schutzhund books and videos.
> 
> 
> http://www.caninetrainingsystems.com/cgi-bin/shopper.cgi?keywords=Schutzhund&search=action


I found them to be the worst videos ever. Different cover, same basic content. I got them from Ray Allen and would never use them again. Leerburg are better.


----------



## colby clark (Mar 31, 2008)

Howard Gaines III said:


> I found them to be the worst videos ever. Different cover, same basic content. I got them from Ray Allen and would never use them again. Leerburg are better.


That's kind of what I'm looking for. I'm going to buy some sort of material just for gerneral knowlege, but wondering what is the best.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I've got the old version of the LB obedience video. I underestand the newer one is much better.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> I've got the old version of the LB obedience video. I underestand the newer one is much better.


They are almost not related. :lol: I know that there's some criticism of the length of the LB Basic Ob video (it's long), but I think it's good, and clear. 

It includes an intro to marker training.


----------



## colby clark (Mar 31, 2008)

Ok, of the leerburg videos, what would you get and in what order? This is starting with a puppy for schutzhund.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

colby clark said:


> Ok, of the leerburg videos, what would you get and in what order? This is starting with a puppy for schutzhund.


What I always read SchH folks on their board saying to get first is "How to Raise a Working Puppy." But my personal experience with LB videos encompasses only Basic Ob, Pack Structure, and Building Drive & Focus.

They also sell a book that's not available on Amazon: 
Schutzhund Obedience; Training in Drive
With Gottfried Dildei
By Sheila Booth

I have Booth's Purely Positive Training and I think it's great. (Bob Scott recommended it, and it took me a while to find it, but it was worth it.) 

I have not read the Training in Drive book.


​


----------



## Julie Kinsey (Feb 10, 2008)

Connie Sutherland said:


> They are almost not related. :lol: I know that there's some criticism of the length of the LB Basic Ob video (it's long), but I think it's good, and clear.
> 
> It includes an intro to marker training.


Connie,

I think that's the mark of a great trainer, that willingness and desire to continue learning and growing instead of stagnating or being stuck in their own 'fame'. 

Learning as I go,

Julie Kinsey


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

So do I.

I appreciate very much that people like (to name just one of many) Bob Scott have no problems revising old methods when they find better ones (for them), and, in fact, fully exploring and thoroughly learning a new way.

I know that I personally had/have difficulty accepting that what I have done for ages isn't the be-all end-all, and here's something that might be better for me. Took me forever some years back even to try, for example, marker training, after a life of knowing only compulsion. 

Well, that'll learn me! :lol:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Old dogs LOVE to learn new tricks! 
If something even remotely makes sense to me and I don't think it will set my dog back, I'll try it. May not work out but I'll try it! 
I figure I'm not making a living at this so not harm done.  :wink:


----------



## Lynsey Fuegner (Apr 11, 2007)

Bob Scott said:


> Old dogs LOVE to learn new tricks!
> If something even remotely makes sense to me and I don't think it will set my dog back, I'll try it. May not work out but I'll try it!
> I figure I'm not making a living at this so not harm done.  :wink:


heck, even if you're _trying to make a living at this there is no harm done  I was a compulsion trainer from the get go...Aridan was my retrain, and Jack and Maus are fresh starts. I got the biggest ego boost the other day when I had left Jack in my fiance's parents' garage while we went house hunting. Jack has been trained totally with operant conditioning and marker training and has never had a collar correction in his life. Ryan's dad called and asked if he could take Jack out to play with him, I said sure...we came home to an overjoyed dad who said he had a blast and Jack was the most well behaved best "out for a walk" dog he'd ever played with._


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Lynsey Fuegner said:


> heck, even if you're _trying to make a living at this there is no harm done  I was a compulsion trainer from the get go...Aridan was my retrain, and Jack and Maus are fresh starts. I got the biggest ego boost the other day when I had left Jack in my fiance's parents' garage while we went house hunting. Jack has been trained totally with operant conditioning and marker training and has never had a collar correction in his life. Ryan's dad called and asked if he could take Jack out to play with him, I said sure...we came home to an overjoyed dad who said he had a blast and Jack was the most well behaved best "out for a walk" dog he'd ever played with._


_

:-k :-k I'm guessing that you haven't told Ryan's parents that Jack is a pitbull. :-o JKN of course! :-D :-D :wink:_


----------



## Lynsey Fuegner (Apr 11, 2007)

Bob Scott said:


> :-k :-k I'm guessing that you haven't told Ryan's parents that Jack is a pitbull. :-o JKN of course! :-D :-D :wink:


LOL - they've known from the get go but are open enough and inteligent enough to understand that it's not the breed :-D and thankfully are not biased in any way.


----------



## Bryan Colletti (Feb 16, 2007)

Randy Hare is an incredible dog trainer and does Schutzhund as well, right there in Jackson MS. Alpha Canine is the place.

Bryan







colby clark said:


> I am new to Schutzhund training and i was wondering if there is a complete training program to use as a guide. i have trained field trial retrievers and there are several start to finish traing programs for that type of training. I have found hundreds of training articles but it's hard to figure out where they go in the big picture. Thanks


----------



## Greg Leavitt (Aug 31, 2006)

I would also reccomend the Leerburg free podcasts that you can get on I tunes I listen to them while driving and they contain some good info. I would also suggest checking ebay for used copies of LB or Kraftwerk or whatever. I have bought probably 15 tapes off ebay and always had good results. Also once i have pretty much leanred all I can from the tape i resell them and recover my money.


----------

